# The World's Worst Roommate (warning: Gross)



## Digitalpotato (Oct 22, 2010)

http://www.wyseguys.com/blog/articles/shitty_roommate_1.aspx


Yuck. That dude had some severe mental problems.


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Oct 22, 2010)

I watch a lot of court shows, some cases they had involving roommates makes what happened in that link seem tame


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Oct 22, 2010)

Dang that is just horrible.
I may be lazy to start cleaning things up, but I am no wear even close to being that bad.


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm actually.... extremely shocked to say that he's worse than my brother.

That's a first.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 22, 2010)

Ugh.  I cannot abide feces OR mold.  That's just horrific.  I would have been out of there _tout de suite_.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 22, 2010)

Too unbelievable for me to trust that it's real.


----------



## DemonWolfZero (Oct 22, 2010)

Im gonna shit in a plastic bag and hide it in your closet.


----------



## Zenia (Oct 22, 2010)

X____X That story was both highly entertaining, and incredibly disgusting. I am very tempted to show it to my roommate to show her I am not all that bad after all. She likes to clean our tiny apartment for an hour each day and does little passive aggressive things to remind me that I am not cleaning enough, though I clean the bathroom four days out of the week and my cooking mess before I eat my food and I keep my bedroom mostly clean.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Oct 23, 2010)

A dead cat in the oven for over a week an they didn't realize it's there? Over a week?


----------



## CAThulu (Oct 23, 2010)

Wow.

I'm kind of curious if his roomate just snapped one day, or if was the drugs that fried his brain that caused him to get that bad.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 23, 2010)

CAThulu said:


> Wow.
> 
> I'm kind of curious if his roomate just snapped one day, or if was the drugs that fried his brain that caused him to get that bad.


 
Guessing that he was already unstable.  Losing his GF and the drugs really screwed things up no doubt.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 24, 2010)

The two guys are total retards.  The Roomate for obvious reasons, the other for not moving out of that place and/or calling the landlord and/or suing the Roomate.


----------



## Zenia (Oct 24, 2010)

I dunno, the guy who wrote it listed his reasons. He got to live in  his section for $50 a month and when he finally did move out, he got $8000.


----------



## FancySkunk (Oct 27, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> Dang that is just horrible.
> I may be lazy to start cleaning things up, but I am no wear even close to being that bad.


I would hope that most people would be nowhere near close to bathing in a tub full of their own feces while banging a saxophone around.

I hereby resolve to never, ever complain about a roommate again. >_>


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 27, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> http://www.wyseguys.com/blog/articles/shitty_roommate_1.aspx
> 
> 
> Yuck. That dude had some severe mental problems.


This isn't so much _having_ a severe problem as it is _being_ a severe problem.


----------



## Lenny (Nov 8, 2010)

Martin Random's GBS threads are kernels of truth embedded in entertaining packs of preposterous lies.  The roommate story should be read in the same spirit as his _"Secrets from inside the White House"_ thread linked below.

*Dailykos copy/paste -* http://www.dailykos.com/story/2006/4/12/24219/8100
*Actual thread (requires upgraded SA account) -* http://forums.somethingawful.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1845896


----------

